# Upcoming BB Test



## TwistofFat (Sep 16, 2004)

Folks - I have my BB exam in two weeks (9/25) in a closed door session (ie - me, my instructor and 3 other 3rd+ BB's).

I have been heads down for several weeks going over techs, basics, forms, basics, etc.  Any advise?

Regards - Glenn.


----------



## dubljay (Sep 16, 2004)

Being that I have yet to experience a BB test, the only thing I can say is that I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 16, 2004)

Likewise - I've never been through it, but good luck!  And let us know how it goes.


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 16, 2004)

Relax I know it sounds silly but it's very important the night of your test, you'll move better and feel better. Most of all remeber your just showing them what you know so just have fun doing it. Think of it as a long and intense class  and you want to make a lasting impression.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 16, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> Relax I know it sounds silly but it's very important the night of your test, you'll move better and feel better. Most of all remeber your just showing them what you know so just have fun doing it. Think of it as a long and intense class  and you want to make a lasting impression.



Exactly, I couldnt have said it better myself.
Treat it as any other class and don't sweat it. 

The big thing is to have fun and just do it

Good Luck.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## bzarnett (Sep 16, 2004)

I have to agree with the Chicago Green Dragon...


Enjoy yourself. Think of it as a class versus a test. If you make a mistake don't become fluttered just continue. If you test involves going through all the techniques and you make a mistake in part one of Twirling Sacrafice, don't stop - just extemporaneously handle the situation and move on.

I would rather see someone insert something into a form to get back on track or solve a problem extemporaneously than to stop cold and go "Can I start over". Attitude first!

From a health perspective. Don't drink a power-drink such as poweraid during the test. Water is best and only in little sips periodically. 

And don't forget to breath!!


----------



## jaybacca72 (Sep 16, 2004)

all the advice the others gave you is good and as far as preparations go i used to take the first 2 or 3 techs from each belt level and train them and at the next session i would take the next few and so on. my advice is in kenpo don not memorize the order of the belt cards because there is a good chance the examiner instructor will change the order on you like i do to my guys.
how much prep time have you given yourself and what kind of conditioning have you done to last. personally my bb test was the hardest i ever did and probably ever will do it was gruelling for 5hrs.
good luck
later
jay


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Sep 17, 2004)

*My advice merely echoes some of what was already said, and perhaps a thing or two that wasn't. 

First of all, RELAX. 

Second, have fun with it; don't think of it as a test, think of it as a chance to show them what you can really do. Be humble, but be confident. 

Third, between now and then, visualize yourself performing at top notch on the test, and passing. 

Good luck!*


----------



## Mace (Sep 17, 2004)

Everyone here has given you some great advice, so I"ll just say best of luck. Remember, your instructor wouldn't have you up there if you weren't ready.
Sean


----------



## triwahine (Sep 17, 2004)

Best of luck.  Everyone has been making great suggestions for you.  Take a breath, relax, do your best.


----------



## Maltair (Sep 20, 2004)

From what I've heard it takes a lot of energy. Work on cardio and start eating to build up reserves. Be very hydrated. 

I won't say good luck. I'll say have fun


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 20, 2004)

Glenn,

It sounds like by now all of your cardio work and physical preparation is done.  You need to rest up starting at least on Wednesday.  At that point you should just mentally go over your requirements.  Start hydrating by at least Friday.  Drink _lots_ of water and power drinks and carbo load Friday too.  I agree don't drink too much during the test.  Take sips if you need to.  *Pace yourself! * You want to show speed, power and control, but don't burn yourself out in the first hour - try to think about being steady.  If you feel yourself hyperventilating remember to take a few deep breaths.  Remain focused.  Go into it with the attitude that this is going to be easy and fun because you know the material, but show confidence and do it as I was encouraged to "_like a black belt"._  Don't allow thoughts like "I can't do this."  Don't ever give up!!!  

Rest up and LOL *horror* no MT after Wednesday... it's too distracting.  Kick butt and don't be the only one going home with bruises that day! :uhyeah: 

MJ :asian:


----------



## TwistofFat (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks folks for all the input and advise.  I did a 'dry run' last night for about 90 minutes and was panting like a dog in the Carolinas sun - and I've been running 3 mile a day!

I will let you know how I do after the weekend - MJ, I will make sure I get a little payback during the test so I am not the only one leaving there bruised!

Thanks - Glenn.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2004)

TOF - you'll do fine!  Best wishes!!


----------



## TwistofFat (Sep 25, 2004)

I passed.  I need some time in a hot bath and plenty of pain killers.

It was a  great experience that I am glad you only have to do once.  Thanks to all for the advise - it helped.

Glenn.
I am going to bed.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 25, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! artyon:


 Glenn, Awesome!!!!!  Now go get some rest and remember to rehydrate!

 :asian:
 Georgia


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 26, 2004)

Congratulations.  :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 26, 2004)

Glenn,

WOO HOO!  Congratulations Sensei Glenn! artyon: Lots of Advil and go for a good massage - I'm sure you've earned it!  You'll be feeling better in no time!  


MJ :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 27, 2004)

Congratulations & welcome to when the pain really begins.

 -Michael


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 27, 2004)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> I passed.  I need some time in a hot bath and plenty of pain killers.
> 
> It was a  great experience that I am glad you only have to do once.  Thanks to all for the advise - it helped.
> 
> ...



First off congrats,

What part did you kick *** the most and what part kicked your *** the most.


----------



## TwistofFat (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks to all for the kind words and thoughts.


Dan - I have been thinking about that (what parts I did well and which ones...) and here's the best I can do. The test was done in two parts - 1 1/2 hour of basics: stances/strikes/kicks/forms and this was the part I thought was a no brainer. I have been doing this for about 10 years so I can handle it...wrong. I knew that the Forms had more 'hidden' information than I knew (Mr. Planas can spend hours and hours on Short Form III alone) but I thought I knew at least more than just the movements. The questions from the panel on 'previews of coming attractions', opposites and reverses with examples' were difficult and enlighting - and fun.

The next 1 1/2 were some great guys being really good dummies! Lot's of airbourne bodies and hard slams gave the gathered crowd plenty to ohh and aww. I could do without the cracked floating rib but I am pretty sure that was my fault. 

All and all - it served to remind why I love this stuff and why I can't stop now - I have waaay too much to learn.

Regards - Glenn.


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 28, 2004)

Glenn, 

It sounds like you had a blast, and I respect the fact that you can joke about the floating rib being your fault.  Oh and don't laugh or sneez, cough, hickup and pretty much anything else till it's better. It's a night you won't forget, then again you shouldn't.

Great Job.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats!


----------

